# A New Gun Purchase. Would love some advice.



## bizzybees (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello Folks

I am looking to purchase my first 9mm Semi for range shooting only.

I live in UK and visit the USA approximately two times a year and have a wonderful group of friends there who work for the fire department and have a great collection of weapons.

My plan is to purchase the Semi and for it to reside in New Orleans under my friends care.

I have been out range shooting with them and out of all the hand guns I fired my weapon of choice was the Smith & Wesson 5906. With out a doubt this gun just "felt right" and my improved target shoot with this particular weapon also confirmed my feeling. I was amazed how much difference the various hand guns made in terms of my own shooting ability.

Guns in the UK are very restricted I unfortunately dont have the freedom to be able to go to a range and try out all the different weapons I might like.

Instead I am stuck with reading online reviews and ordering the weapon online to be delivered via mail order to New Orleans.

This is okay as I have narrowed down a list of guns I am considering.

I was wondering if members wouldnt mind looking over this list and telling me their thoughts?

I realise after reading all the Newbie Stickies above that a gun is very personal and someones likes might be very different to mine but I am still very interested to hear what people have to say.

My budget is about $450+shipping
Concealment is of no concern.
A safety would be nice but not essential.
Looks are a little important.
Not sure about polymer vs steel.

I wasnt sure about 4" guns 5" guns I assume the 5" has a longer barrel and thus a longer range but is more combersome and heavy.

I wasnt sure about $300-$400 guns I assume this is a bit too budget and the quality starts to dwindle.

I also saw a couple of $200 guns but I can only assume this is the type of thing you have in the glove compartment of your car for emergencies only. I imagine this type of thing explodes after 200 rounds.

Thanks for your time looking over this sorry about the dumb ass Newb questions.

Considerations:










^^ Used S&W 5906 via armslist. I am a bit sceptical to order something used without being able to test it. Would appreciate thoughts on this. Price is £379 used. I have no idea how much they cost new as an oldskool gun now. I assume in there time they were quite expensive but honestly dont know.










^^ Century Arms K100 $450 New










^^ EAA Witness $450 New










^^ Rock Island Armory MAPP $400 New










^^ Ruger SR9C $450 New










^^ SIG250F9B $490 New










^^ Smith & Wesson M&P $480 New


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The only one on the list I know of is the Smith 5900 series you like,they are good guns.I bought a used 915 (the generic version of it) and it was a real good gun,I kind of regret pating with it.If the seller is reputable,the gun should be just fine.

I'm not a big Sig fan because they always had a strange feel to me,but the older ones were good.People that know Sigs have been complaining about quality issues for a little while now,since the dude from Kimber went there.Don't recall his name or his exact role at either company,but I've heard his name pop up as a contributing factor for quality issues at both factories.

Good luck in your quest and welcome to the forum.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Of the ones on your list, I have owned a version of the S&W 5906 and currently own three S&W M&P's. I shoot my M&P 9mm Pro Series a lot and it is a fine shooting pistol. Among the best handling and feeling pistols you can get. And quite accurate, I might add.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I would probably choose the EAA from your list, simply because it is a pretty good clone of a great pistol, the CZ-75. I own two CZ's, bought at a time when they cost about what the EAA costs now, and for range shooting, I prefer them over all other semi-autos. The EAA is actually a Tanfoglio, if memory serves me, and they make decent pistols. I have fired a magazine through an EAA Witness, and truthfully, I didn't notice much difference between it and my CZ-75B.

The Sigs are very popular and a lot of good shooters swear by them, but in my opinion, the ones I've handled are in no way superior to a CZ. The S&W in a used gun would probably be a nice range pistol. The M&P's are good, but they are striker fired and the older ones I've handled had gritty triggers - I prefer Springfield XD in a striker fired pistol.

The others I have no experience with.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> I would probably choose the EAA from your list, simply because it is a pretty good clone of a great pistol, the CZ-75. I own two CZ's, bought at a time when they cost about what the EAA costs now, and for range shooting, I prefer them over all other semi-autos. The EAA is actually a Tanfoglio, if memory serves me, and they make decent pistols. I have fired a magazine through an EAA Witness, and truthfully, I didn't notice much difference between it and my CZ-75B.
> 
> The Sigs are very popular and a lot of good shooters swear by them, but in my opinion, the ones I've handled are in no way superior to a CZ. The S&W in a used gun would probably be a nice range pistol. *The M&P's are good, but they are striker fired and the older ones I've handled had gritty triggers* - I prefer Springfield XD in a striker fired pistol.
> 
> The others I have no experience with.


All three of mine had this as well in the trigger's first stage. However, it is easily fixed so that poses no problems at all.


----------



## RobBeckett (May 26, 2013)

I had the option of being able to try a bunch of different handguns. I decided on the M&P. Nothing wrong with the others I just liked it better.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Are you a US Citizen residing in the US? Purchasing a Semi for yourself for a friend to hold in the US? Are you sure you can purchase a semi in the US? I hope I'm missing something here?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Are you a US Citizen residing in the US? Purchasing a Semi for yourself for a friend to hold in the US? Are you sure you can purchase a semi in the US? I hope I'm missing something here?


The firearm type has nothing to do with this (excluding full auto, of course). What does matter is if he is legally able to purchase a firearm.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

SouthernBoy said:


> The firearm type has nothing to do with this (excluding full auto, of course). What does matter is if he is legally able to purchase a firearm.


Yes, I was referring to his use of "semi-auto" by the OP as a firearm purchase not so much the action of the firearm to be more clear. Unless perhaps the OP is some sort of Diplomat, I don't see how this endeavor would be legal. I know in order to be the owner/purchaser you must be a US Citizen, and a citizen of the state in which you purchase the firearm and other requirements of Form 4473 ATF. Like I said however, I could be missing something here?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

the gun will be kept under his friends care, they are all firemen. obviously it is worked out.

now back to the topic please,lol:watching:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> Yes, I was referring to his use of "semi-auto" by the OP as a firearm purchase not so much the action of the firearm to be more clear. Unless perhaps the OP is some sort of Diplomat, I don't see how this endeavor would be legal. I know in order to be the owner/purchaser you must be a US Citizen, and a citizen of the state in which you purchase the firearm and other requirements of Form 4473 ATF. Like I said however, I could be missing something here?


If I am not mistaken, you do not have to be a citizen of the U.S. to purchase a firearm as long as you are here legally. I'm pretty sure this is also true for most states.


----------



## RobBeckett (May 26, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> If I am not mistaken, you do not have to be a citizen of the U.S. to purchase a firearm as long as you are here legally. I'm pretty sure this is also true for most states.


In California at least this is true. However not being a resident for the OP would be a problem.

"If the buyer is not a U.S. Citizen, then he or she is required to demonstrate that he or she is legally within the United States by providing to the firearms dealer with documentation that contains his/her Alien Registration Number or I-94 Number.

Purchasers of handguns are also required to provide proof of California residency, such as a utility bill, residential lease, property deed, or government-issued identification (other than a drivers license or other DMV-issued identification)."


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Personally, if I were relatively new to this type of pistol and caliber, I would be going for the Ruger. It is simple, tough, and very reliable. JMHO.


----------

